# Should I worry?



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

When Cooper comes in from a long RLH outside, he pants and pants very hard for a long time. Also his head seems to wobble from side to side a little with the pant. Like he has palsy. It's really troublesome. After awhile, he settles down and the heavy panting stops.

I have a big backyard and he and Max run constantly while they are outside. I can tell Cooper's heart isn't always in it all the way because he'll stop and come check me out to make sure I'm still here, but then he'll see Max zoom by and off he goes again. The neighbor dogs keep a back and forth race going, too. 

I keep a bowl of iced water full, but they would much rather crawl down the bank of the pond and get wet and muddy (and green with pond muck) as they get a drink.

It really hasn't been that hot outside yet. If the panting is a sign of overheating, I wonder how long I should let him play outside before I bring him in?? 

Should I be concerned?


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Gosh, I don't have a clue. That's a very good question that I would be wanting to know the answer to, as well. 

I did want to say that it might not be a good idea to have a lot of ice in the water out there. I'm thinking that maybe it would be too cold and 'shocking' to their systems, possibly? Maybe just slightly cool water kept in the shade, and not really cold water. 

Hope someone else knows about the heavy panting. It's already getting so hot and humid where I live, that neither me nor my dogs are very active in the daytime. Early morning and late evening is about the only time any of us feel like doing anything.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Dogs pant rather than sweat, some more than others. I personally would never give ice water to a hot dog, old school to cool down slowly. Most dogs will not overdo on their own. You might ask your vet..


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Janan,

Is this recent or has he always been like that? If it's a recent thing I would certainly check with the vet just to make sure he doesn't have any health issues going on. Otherwise it certainly could be his reaction to the heat and running around.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't remember noticing the head wobble or extra heavy panting until recently. 

The iced water is only a treat when it's hot. It doesn't long for that ice to melt. And like I said, he would rather drink the pond water anyway.

I'll start watching more carefully and take him to the vet if I need to.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

maybe post a video?
Also, my understanding is that cold water if your hot will just make you sleepy because your body uses more energy to warm it up inside its system. But of courseI am not expert. How hot has it been when he is doing it, and is it only when its hot? I know when my dog was in heart failure she would pant all the time....not that that's the same thing but its the only thing I am familiar with.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I wasn't used to dogs panting so much, and then I got Shelby. I took her to the vet 3 times because she panted so much. She tends to run hot and will always seek out a cool spot to lay in. If the sprinkler is on in the back and she has been playing, she will lay on the deck and wait for the sprinkler to cool her off. If you feel something is wrong, check it out. It's probably nothing.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

I just finished reading on a poodle board that ice and cold water can cause bloat. I am thinking of cutting my Havanese down to about a half inch of hair.He is constantly finding patches of grass in the shade to sprawl on when we are walking and our toy poodle is fine even though she is black.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Janan, when was the last time that Max had a blood test? I ask because I'd like to know what his liver enzymes are. Not to worry you, but to see. There are some liver issues that include heavy panting and head wobbling. 

Is Max fine in every other way, playing, eating, sleeping? What is his diet?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

deejay said:


> I just finished reading on a poodle board that ice and cold water can cause bloat. I am thinking of cutting my Havanese down to about a half inch of hair.He is constantly finding patches of grass in the shade to sprawl on when we are walking and our toy poodle is fine even though she is black.


Yeah I agree , you should not give water right after heavy excercise or food right before or after strenuous excercise. Bloat can be the result. And bloat is very serious. It is not common with dogs like the Havanese but it can occur. But contrary to what you might think, it is not recommended cutting a double coated dog such as a Havanese shorter in the summer in order to cool him down. Here is a good article about that http://www.thegroomer.ca/


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Janan, I found this and it could very well be that this is the problem with Max.

http://www.helium.com/items/824645-dog-stroke-prevention-and-treatments

The heat stroke part, not brain stroke....  Maybe them going into the pond is there way of cooling off more quickly than from just drinking out of a bowl.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Maxmom said:


> Also his head seems to wobble from side to side a little with the pant. Should I be concerned?


That's the part of the post that worries me. Yes, I would have him looked at......and I'd also not put ice in the water.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Janan, I would definitely go to the vet because of the wobble. But also, this is the first spring he has had Max to give him a really big work out. So you may be noticing the panting more because he is running around more. Please let us know what your vet says.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Janan, 

I would not give ice or even cold water from the fridge. You should take Cooper to the vet and explain the symptoms. I'm sure the vet can run some test and get to the bottom of it or at least relieve your mind that all is well.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Maxmom said:


> When Cooper comes in from a long RLH outside, he pants and pants very hard for a long time. Also his head seems to wobble from side to side a little with the pant. Like he has palsy. It's really troublesome. After awhile, he settles down and the heavy panting stops.
> 
> I have a big backyard and he and Max run constantly while they are outside. I can tell Cooper's heart isn't always in it all the way because he'll stop and come check me out to make sure I'm still here, but then he'll see Max zoom by and off he goes again. The neighbor dogs keep a back and forth race going, too.
> 
> ...


What is the latest news on Max?


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Yeah I agree , you should not give water right after heavy excercise or food right before or after strenuous excercise. Bloat can be the result. And bloat is very serious. It is not common with dogs like the Havanese but it can occur. But contrary to what you might think, it is not recommended cutting a double coated dog such as a Havanese shorter in the summer in order to cool him down. Here is a good article about that http://www.thegroomer.ca/


Very interesting! I was wondering about dogs in hot climates, how do they manage? I am still getting him cut down because at the age of ten months we are spending at least forty five minutes a day getting mats out of his hair. I am not joking! It's a good thing he is a patient dog.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Jan,
I don't give my dogs ice cold water...I thought I read some where that it could cause problems. I try to give them room temperature water.

How is Cooper doing today? Have you had him to the vet? I think it is something I would have check out.


----------

